# Given For You / Mathison



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!

I just received my book today titled Given For You: Reformed Doctrine of the Lord Supper by Mathison and I am already up to page 49...

In the past year we have moved to a Reformed view of the Lord's Supper. We have accepted the Spiritual Presence of Christ in the Supper and we come to a weekly observance and using the real wine..

But....

After reading 49 pages of Mathison book, all I can say is WOW.... I never realized it THAT Deep... This book has been a real eye opener for me. So far I do not disagree with anything I have read nor could I even try... Somethings are so deep I have to reread the paragraph a number of times and still I will have to ponder it further to clarify in my mind...

This book has sure shaken me up regarding the whole doctrine and character of the Eucharist.....

This book is HIGHLY RECOMMENDED!!!!!

I will share my thoughts in this thread as I continue to read through this major work on the Eucharist and maybe ask questions for my feeble mind to grasp.....


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2007)

I really, really enjoyed it. I like everything Mathison has written.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 22, 2007)

Is it true he is a paedo-communionist?

EDIT: Sorry, my bad. Did a search and found Jacob's previous answer to the question. I might buy a copy.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

I read alittle ahead near the end of the book on some areas of the Eucharist where he covers Frequency, Wine, Paedo-Communion...

He does not come out in support of Paedo-Communion, but said that the Reformed Theologians have not given it enough attention to deal with the issues raised by the Paedo Communionist...

He brings up that Baptism is a prerequiste to Communion issue... I believe the issue is resolved in my mind by Credo Baptism. Credo-Baptism = Credo-Communion.... Those who are Baptized should received the Supper of the Lord unless they are under censure of the church but that Baptism should be given to those who profess.....

I believe Credo Baptism is the answer to Paedo Communion but that just my  


Michael





Exagorazo said:


> Is it true he is a paedo-communionist?


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I read alittle ahead near the end of the book on some areas of the Eucharist where he covers Frequency, Wine, Paedo-Communion...
> 
> He does not come out in support of Paedo-Communion, but said that the Reformed Theologians have not given it enough attention to deal with the issues raised by the Paedo Communionist...



Right, nowhere does he explicitly state that he supports paedocommunion.



> I believe Credo Baptism is the answer to Paedo Communion but that just my
> 
> 
> Michael


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

Jacob,

Thank you so much for Recommending this work to me a few weeks ago....



Michael



Draught Horse said:


> I really, really enjoyed it. I like everything Mathison has written.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> I believe Credo Baptism is the answer to Paedo Communion but that just my


A good answer, just not a Biblical one  

*runs and hides*


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Is it true he is a paedo-communionist?
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, my bad. Did a search and found Jacob's previous answer to the question. I might buy a copy.



I also did an amazon review of it. My name there is "speardane."


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

Haha 

Back  at ya.... 








Draught Horse said:


>


----------



## RamistThomist (Jun 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Jacob,
> 
> Thank you so much for Recommending this work to me a few weeks ago....
> 
> ...



You are welcome. Here are some other reviews. Keep in mind some were written several years ago.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

Not in a debating mood.... We can agree to disagree and I still love ya as a brother.... 






Exagorazo said:


> A good answer, just not a Biblical one
> 
> *runs and hides*


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 22, 2007)

thunaer said:


> Not in a debating mood.... We can agree to disagree and I still love ya as a brother....


Of course, hence the running and hiding. 



I'm actually looking at going to buy that book today.


----------



## Coram Deo (Jun 22, 2007)

Go for it... You will be challenged and majorly awakened by this book....

I love what R.C Sproul Sr. wrote in the foreword....
After reading the book, he said to Mathison "You may die now", Mathison looked puzzled and Sproul Sr. explained... If you wrote no other work the rest of your life you have left a MAJOR Legacy for future generations...........

I agree...




Exagorazo said:


> I'm actually looking at going to buy that book today.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jun 23, 2007)

Bought it and the Pilgrim's Progress unabridged. 

Good reading ahoy!


----------



## 3John2 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to order that one. I am finishing "The Shape of Sola Scriptura" by Mathison as well & it is GREAT!!! People think I'm nuts for reading a book on that subject but so far it's a VERY interesting book. I need about 20 pages or so to finish. The way he differentiates between Tradition 1 & 2 are great. Many people who THINK they know Sola Scriptura need to read this book. Can't wait to read his book on communion. As for our church we have both wine & juice available. I opt for wine. Reminds me of my Catholic days.


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jul 9, 2007)

Ditto! 

"Given For You: Reformed Doctrine of the Lord Supper" by Mathison is a must read!


----------

